# Black & Decker Workmate - Do you?



## matt (16 Feb 2009)

Anyone else in this neck of the woods use a Black & Decker workmate? I've used two for the last few years, one original cast alloy and a second pressed steel. Different heights which is annoying but the nearest thing I've had to a workbench.

My reason for asking is that the cast alloy one is beginning to show it's age. I moved it today and found one of its bolts lying on the floor where it'd been standing. This is not the first time. I could keep repairing it but it's all a bit loose to say the least.

My workshop is a single garage and I have not really got the space for a proper bench. I'm not sure I want one either as I often take the workmates outside to cut panels on.

They have their drawbacks like movement when planing and the legs that seem to stick out just that little bit too much.

I guess I'm just interested in other peoples solutions to this type of situation.


----------



## Racers (16 Feb 2009)

Hi,

I made loads of stuff on my modern work mate before I got my bench and they are rubbish, you can't put a long board upright in the jaws as the crossbar of the frame is in the way they wear out quickly, are to light to plane on and the jaws are to thin, apart from that they are good :wink: 
I picked up an old blue one from a car boot sale in virtually un-used condition for £8, it is twice the weight and seems a lot better made.
You would be better off with a bench even a fold out one, and a couple of the cheap workmate clones for cutting sheet goods on like I do.


Pete


----------



## mickthetree (16 Feb 2009)

Hi Matt

I only used my 2 (old) workmates when making my dining room table.

When the table top was clamped to the two benches at the same time, the whole assembly became much more rigid, but still not a permanent solution.

They have many poor qualities and I long for a descent bench, but hey, I couldn't have done this job (and others) without them, so they have served their purpose. One belongs to my dad and one was his dads, so they've seen plenty of use.

There is a thread on the forum somewhere about renovating a workmate too I think.

Good luck with yours.

Paul


----------



## OPJ (16 Feb 2009)

I bought my first one about a month ago, when Screwfix had them on sale at first price. I've got a large workbench but, it's something I'm looking to replace in the near future. I am finding all sorts of uses for my workmate though - it is good for cramping small components using the pegs and, at it's lowest height, it gives me a good working height for my benchtop router table.

I bought mainly to help me when I'm doing a job for someone away from the workshop. I've used the dirt cheap 'immitations' and they really are rubbish! I do agree about the thickness of the tops on the modern workmates; it's pathetic, although you can always replace them.


----------



## OllyK (16 Feb 2009)

I have a cheap and cheerful B&Q one that is useful for odds and sods, mostly the portability.

In the garage I use an old table top on a couple of saw horses. It has some strips of MDF set at 90 degrees screwed to the underside which can be handy for sawing and clamping.


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Feb 2009)

I still have the original Workmate, as designed by Ron Hickman and manufactured by the firm he set up, Mate Tools, because none of the existing manufacturers he tried to sell the idea to thought it would catch on. It's over 38 years old now and still in regular use. The only thing I have had to replace are the two plastic knobs that you tighten up when you open the Workmate.

Since buying up Workmate, Black & Decker have ruined what was a fantastic product - but then Black & Decker is usually the kiss of death to any product they buy IMHO.

The original Workmate had several good features, like an adjustable foot so that it didn't wobble on an uneven surface, solid Beech vice bars and a strong plywood base that you could stand on to give it extra stability when necessary. The only problem with it is that it's saw horse height, which is a bit low for some uses. That problem was solved with the second, dual height version.

Then Black & Decker bought it and it's gone down hill ever since.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## John. B (16 Feb 2009)

I've still got and use my original dual height alloy W/M. It lives outside, looks like s**t but still works, so long as I keep the threads greased. 
Outside jobs like a bit of spraying, or brazing, those jobs you don't like doing in the _shed/workshop _. Wouldn't do without it. :lol:

John. B


----------



## AndyT (16 Feb 2009)

I second Paul's opinion of the decline. Changing the vice jaws from high grade ply down to chipboard is the sort of decision that can only have been made to cut costs a bit, regardless of how much less durable it makes the product. 

That said, I've had plenty of productive use out of mine. Top tips:

Clamp a long bit of 2x4 to butt up against the wall to improve stability when planing.

Use two together if you can.

Andy


----------



## Argee (16 Feb 2009)

I've got the same two Workmate models, which I regularly and quite heavily used, especially on site. However, since I've had Superjaws, they've hardly had a look-in.

Ray


----------



## Harbo (16 Feb 2009)

I've got two of the original types - one I bought and the other I inherited from my father.
Both going strong - one is now used as a base for my router table after many years as a base for my Draper T/S.
I also fitted some Record Holdfasts to mine which proved useful over the years.

Rod


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Feb 2009)

Harbo":1wry9orv said:


> I also fitted some Record Holdfasts to mine which proved useful over the years.



I fitted a Record holdfast to mine as well  You'd have a job fitting the collar to one of the present-day clones with their flimsy vice jaws.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Evergreen (16 Feb 2009)

I've had a Workmate 400 with plywood jaws for many, many years and it's a great invention. Sure. it has limitations but that's the price you pay for its portability. You've got to be inventive to get the best out of it.

You can read about Ron Hickman's struggle to bring his invention to the market in Scott Landis' book The Workbench Book. Which is worth getting anyway because it's a brilliant book.


----------



## Boz62 (16 Feb 2009)

I've had a B&D Workmate for 25 years. Pressed steel and plywood tops. Started out for DIY in a flat, through engine rebuilds, failing to plane, garden carpentry, indoor building, metalwork, router table stand and a final realisation that a proper woodwork bench needs to follow it - but never replace it. It's far too useful for general DIY, but I'll be glad to get better support and clamping for proper woodwork - eventually...


----------



## Shultzy (16 Feb 2009)

I have the dual height one with the ali legs, had it since it first came out, must be over 35 years. Invaluable, its been my only bench until I made the new one this year.


----------



## Richardhw (16 Feb 2009)

This looks like a nice idea if you are short on space and want a bench.
http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axmi ... -21593.htm
you have just got to have more money than space :?

My workmate now has a much bigger top than standard due to someone not knowing how to set the depth on a circular saw, and this time it wasn't me


----------



## jlawrence (16 Feb 2009)

I honestly think I'd struggle without my workmate.
Out in the garden for cutting sheets, down at the cricket club, up in a bedroom or wherever. There's lots of times I want a something handy to rest a tool on (or even just a paint tin) and the workmate is tailor made for the job - mine's about 10 years old and only seems to have one height setting (or at least that I've noticed).


----------



## Majorlarf (16 Feb 2009)

I Have the richmond workmate the jaws can be released to stand 90 degrees face on, plus i have the B & D workmate toolbox with the wooden jaws which has been a god send when working on site & I also have the B & D benchtop workmate which has also come in very handy


----------



## matt (18 Feb 2009)

Dang! I got all nostalgic and fixed the old workmate. The only thing I'm missing now is one of the short springs that ensure the front legs (one of) snaps open or snaps shut (and is held shut rather than flapping about waiting to take out my ankles).


----------



## Gordon T (21 Feb 2009)

Hello all, 

I have had the dual height, pressed steel workmate for 27 years, it has served me reliably and I would not be without it. I had to replace the four plastic springs clips which hold the lower legs out in place about 10 years ago, but other than that no other faults.

GT


----------



## woodbloke (22 Feb 2009)

I've used the pressed steel, dual height version for years now. I replaced the original working surfaces with some chunky bits of iroko which make it much better. Mine lives just outside the back door and provided that the threads and slidy bits are all decently greased, it doesn't seem to suffer - Rob


----------



## HeathRobinson (22 Feb 2009)

matt":2yvd1oyk said:


> They have their drawbacks like movement when planing and the legs that seem to stick out just that little bit too much.
> 
> I guess I'm just interested in other peoples solutions to this type of situation.



I think I'd best describe myself as an ambivalent voter for the workmate. Useful, but not the start to finish means to an end that I'd hoped it would be :lol: 

My most recent attempt at a solution was to use the workmate to produce it's successor - a workbench for use in my living space. I was pretty convinced I could make it work but through various prompts came to realise that that plan was pants. 

So the call for aid went out and woodbloke strode up to my humble abode with his trusty steed (no, I don't mean Alyson!) and gallantly purchased my workbench wood with some Tesco finest cream eclairs and a well to do screwdriver.

Now I am without workbench, but with the infernal workmate, and for some unfathomable reason it is marvellously relaxing knowing that my very environs have constrained the technicality and stature of my wood working. One much humbled is also one much relaxed.

Take heed and inform one's wife that thine work shop is too small for even box making and it is good only for the drinking of fermented beverages and relaxation and the ogling of lovely tools and all will be good.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Feb 2009)

HeathRobinson":2royeksd said:


> matt":2royeksd said:
> 
> 
> > They have their drawbacks like movement when planing and the legs that seem to stick out just that little bit too much.
> ...



Simon - no further plans afoot yet for another bench? - Rob


----------



## matt (22 Feb 2009)

matt":7udzxu5q said:


> Dang! I got all nostalgic and fixed the old workmate. The only thing I'm missing now is one of the short springs that ensure the front legs (one of) snaps open or snaps shut (and is held shut rather than flapping about waiting to take out my ankles).



...and today purchased another pressed steel workmate on eBay for £26... It's:

A - Like new.
B - Identical to my current pressed steel so exactly the same height (a problem I suffered with the previous different workmates. Constantly having to prop up things to get a level.

In hindsight I'm convinced the trick to using a workmate is to have two. I can't imagine trying to do use one as the main workstation/bench etc. Having two the same height is going to be a revelation...

Now... what to do with the old one. It's "Vintage", you know...


----------



## woodbloke (22 Feb 2009)

Matt - send me one of the springs off your old one...I've got the same problem!! :lol: - Rob


----------



## sheldon (9 Apr 2013)

Does anybody out there happen to remember the model number used for the first Dual Height Workmate produce under the B&D brandname - i.e. the one on which all the frame sections and legs were entirely alloy parts ? Indeed did these first ones have model numbers?
I'd quite like to replace on of the H-frames on mine if I came across a 'dead' one.
Regards


----------



## GLFaria (21 Mar 2014)

sheldon":gb6mdfjk said:


> Does anybody out there happen to remember the model number used for the first Dual Height Workmate produce under the B&D brandname - i.e. the one on which all the frame sections and legs were entirely alloy parts ? Indeed did these first ones have model numbers?
> I'd quite like to replace on of the H-frames on mine if I came across a 'dead' one.
> Regards



Hi
Just registered, and this is my first post on this forum. English not being my mother tongue, I must apologise beforehand for any glitches that you will undoubtedly find on my posts. And - sorry, I have atendency for writing long-ish posts...

I have owned a Workmate for some 40 years (still the same old one, pretty hard beaten, but still going strong). Now being retired, I manage to use it almost every day. There is no other way to work when you live in a flat - 7th floor no less - and have just 3 square meters available... I mostly use woodworking hand tools (noiseless unless you need to hammer something...), including hand planes. How does one do to plane with a Wormate? Well, just prop the thing against a big heavy cupboard. Plane a longer piece? Place a low bench as a "shim" between the WM and the cupboard. Etc... you must develop some inventiveness when you have no other means...

I already have had to make some repairs and refurbishing - the most difficult so far was bushing one of the threaded holes where the back aluminium frame is fastened to the base. I had to (slightly) enlarge the hole in the frame, then turn and thread a brass bushing, which I then epoxied into the enlarged hole. It has worked nice for about ten years so far.
I am in for a lot more work on it in a short time - eliminating all the play that developped on the slides along the years (I probably will use steel shims) and a big refurbishing of the tops. The real problem is - I need the WM for doing he work...  Got to get around that one...

You may ask - why bother with all the work and not buy a new, modern equivalent ? Well, I am sorry to say there is no modern equivalent! This is a # 625 type Eo5, made in Ireland in the early 70's, I would be loath to let it go, and I have no need for toys, which seem to be all they are producing nowadays - never mind the brand (unfortunately, this seems to be true of many manufacturers who cater for the amateur market - they just don't take amateurs seriously, so they sell them junk labeled as "amateur grade"; take Stanley since the 70's as just one example; Bosch seems to be going the same way...)

As for sheldon's question:
according to Landis (The Workbench Book), I believe the first models produced by B&D were designated mark II. I don't know if that designation evolved into something different, as B&D seems to have adopted a different designation for every small modification they made to the original design... On the mark II a substantial number of parts, including the base and the lower legs, seem to be aluminium castings (I have only seen photographs, not the real thing). It also had thicker tops than later models.

I believe there were several different nos., marks or types produced with steel bases and aluminium frames, the last one being the 625, which is the one I own (#626 already had a stamped all-steel frame). However, any one model seems to have included several different sub-types, differing only in small details (hence type 625 Eo5 on mine; I know there was a #625 type 6, as I found a parts list - albeit a short one - from a spare parts supplier). I tried to find some more informations about this specific model, but even B&D in England were not able (or at least so they told me; as far as I'm concerned they may as well simply not have bothered to search...) to find anything about the #625 in their files :shock: 

Anyway, I attach some pictures of the one I own:


----------



## bugbear (21 Mar 2014)

I too have one of these:






Superb item, loads of uses, wouldn't be without it.

Useless for stock prep with hand planes though.

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (21 Mar 2014)

This site might help - a type study featuring 141 carefully captioned pictures of Workmates!

http://kirkhmb.smugmug.com/Woodworking/Workmate-Type-Study/5539701_TNtt7z#!i=1009291940&k=Spf8NSq


----------



## carpenteire2009 (21 Mar 2014)

GLFaria, fantastic first post, I think your command of the English language would put most to shame! I noticed a very interesting stamp on the rear of the ply jaws of your Workmate: "Made in Republic of Ireland", my own home country. Indeed my father has one just the same, which was manufactured in a Black & Decker plant somewhere in County Kildare I believe. I understand my father bought through his cousin who worked in the plant at that time, sometime in the early 1970s I guess. I remember my father used to have some scraps of the multi-ply (which I assumed to have come from the plant) lying around his workshop for years- it was incredibly strong and durable. I remember the cast alloy frame cracked on his Woprkmate about 25- 30 years ago and he was able to have it welded by a local fabricator, although I think it was quite a feat to weld aluminium alloy back then. It is still going strong to this day, having seen seen duty in the garage repairing vintage cars and various remodelling works on buildings over the years. I posted some time back on repairs to my own "modern" workmate:

repairs-and-upgrades-to-a-b-d-workmate-t65215.html

Thanks for sharing your "Workmate" story.


----------



## JohnPW (21 Mar 2014)

bugbear":30uiydjp said:


> Useless for stock prep with hand planes though.
> 
> BugBear



You need to put something between the workmate and a wall, and plane against the wall, ie you move your plane going towards the wall. For planing bigger work, you can clamp a board on top of the workmate. You can use use battens to stop your workpiece moving around, same as on a normal work bench. 

There are limits though and it's never going to be like planing on a work bench but it's not completely useless.


----------



## Racers (21 Mar 2014)

The jaws are far to bendy to plane thin stock. I used to use a workmate stabiliser, a 56Lb weight to stop it moving around.

Pete


----------



## Harbo (21 Mar 2014)

I have two of the very early ones with a very thick ply top and ply base. Also no extension feet in those days.
Very stable and have been very useful over the years.

Rod


----------



## CHJ (21 Mar 2014)

First one I came into contact with and used was one of the ones Ron Hickman sold himself at trade shows, so versatile I tried hard to locate one but wasn't able to get one myself until B&D took up the design and produced the first alloy ones, somewhat more DIY quality than the original but it lasted me 'till late 90's.


----------



## GLFaria (21 Mar 2014)

carpenteire2009":2l6sz911 said:


> ...your command of the English language would put most to shame!...



Thank you, you are too kind. I am afraid we should at least qualify this as " English _written_ language...". As for the English spoken language, it is a true puzzle as far as I am concerned (speak of putting together a number of totally different letters and pronouncing them exactly the same way, or putting together a set of the same letters written in the same order and pronouncing them in totally different ways, with completely different meanings...)

Thank you for the link, I am going to start exploring this forum, I believe there is a lot to be learnt here. I must remember to take some pictures when I next refurbish my WM.

AndyT, thank you very much for the link. Very interesting information, even though it is limited to the models sold in the US; I don't know if there were significant differences between the models sold in Europe and in the US. I already downloaded the Excel spreadsheet; a pity it starts a litlle late (type E, 1975).

The exact model I own is shown in pictures 49-58, on page 3. I am also fortunate enough to have one GripMate as shown in pictures 97-98, page 5 (it was unfortunate I did not buy two of these at the time, it is an invaluable accessory).


----------



## GLFaria (21 Mar 2014)

Forgot to ad this link to a beautifully refurbished top:

http://shedprojects.blogspot.pt/2011/06 ... refit.html


----------



## chippy1970 (21 Mar 2014)

CHJ":xv6p11m6 said:


> First one I came into contact with and used was one of the ones Ron Hickman sold himself at trade shows, so versatile I tried hard to locate one but wasn't able to get one myself until B&D took up the design and produced the first alloy ones, somewhat more DIY quality than the original but it lasted me 'till late 90's.



My dad made the first one for Ron. He came into my dad's engineering shop one day and asked him to knock up the prototype from his plans.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Chapman (21 Mar 2014)

CHJ":14gmh451 said:


> First one I came into contact with and used was one of the ones Ron Hickman sold himself at trade shows, so versatile I tried hard to locate one but wasn't able to get one myself until B&D took up the design and produced the first alloy ones, somewhat more DIY quality than the original but it lasted me 'till late 90's.



I bought one of the original Workmates manufactured by Mate Tools. Must have had it for about 44 years and it's still going strong. It was a brilliant design and so well made. What a pity Black & Decker have dumbed it down so much  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## modelman093 (2 Jan 2016)

Still got an original beech topped Mate Tools model. Lost a couple of the little swivel plastic feet but expect that some can be found on the bay. Great bit of kit.


----------



## Cordy (3 Jan 2016)

Made a bracket to fix to garage wall for mine; holds quite well


----------



## scholar (3 Jan 2016)

Cordy":1qy7px3h said:


> Made a bracket to fix to garage wall for mine; holds quite well





That's clever, but I don't need it now as my body has evolved to achieve various strange contortions to allow me to plane whilst holding one foot on the step or rear bar of the Workmate....

Workmates of all permutations have the limitations variously described earlier. I do have a lovely Lie Nielsen workbench that I try to keep for "proper woodworking", but I would not be without my numerous Workmates for all sorts of other jobs, too numerous to mention, but often involving a hacksaw, a hammer, an angle grinder, a spraycan, just a quick sand here and there etc etc. 

I agree with the comment that they are very handy when used in pairs. 

From memory my collection includes:

- one pressed steel blue model (not the oldest style, but one of the original mass market models I guess).

- two of the WM750/Workmate2 (?) models with the larger, moveable, rear jaw (I have made an insert that enlarges the work table surface)

- four (!) Workmate 2000's. These have not been mentioned, but are a different thing altogether. I saw one being used by someone at a craft fair and since then have scoured eBay etc for these (I think I'll stick at four so you are free to know this now!).

The WM 2000 was not perfect either as on the earlier models, the central top section was poor quality blockboard that warped and the jaws were relatively poor quality plywood, but I do find them very useful for garage jobs, working on site etc. (One day they will get a proper upgrade with some decent birch ply). These models are heavier and thus less easy to lug around, but they are pretty stable (although of course a hefty workbench is much better for heavy planing). The WM 2000 does allow you to clamp a board standing on the floor, which the other models don't as mentioned.

Here are a few pics of my best one, bought second hand, but pristine, for about £40 I think. It seems to be a later model with a more stable veneered hd fibreboard centre section.













Cheers


----------



## Wildman (3 Jan 2016)

I still have two of the dual height plus another for spares. When away jobbing they served to hold doors being fitted with locks or hinges, add a flush door on top and I have a great outdoor work surface that a lot of gluing up is done on. Would not be without mine.


----------



## GLFaria (3 Jan 2016)

All this reminds me of something that has puzzled me for years.
The dog-holes on my type 625 WM, of mid-70s vintage, are 20mm in diameter. as are the shanks on its bench-dogs and on the gripmate. I wonder if B&D was ahead of its time in using metric sizes, or if it was becoming usual at the time. Anyway, it seems the 3/4in size is still the most common standard.

I want to drill some dog-holes in another bench, and would rather not have two diferent dog-hole diameters, so want to make them 20mm.

I do have a pole auger bit in 20mm, but it is rather long at 450mm and the shank is a hex 7/16in, for which I still could not find an adapter for a square tapered shank. Dieter Schmid does sell adapters, but only up to 9mm (3/8in).

I have been looking for 20mm short auger bits with tapered square shanks for use in my bit brace, but so far have only managed to find them in Imperial sizes. Is there any chance of finding a source for short auger bits with tapered square shanks in metric sizes?

Thanks
G.


----------



## scholar (3 Jan 2016)

GLFaria":ch36waau said:


> All this reminds me of something that has puzzled me for years.
> The dog-holes on my type 625 WM, of mid-70s vintage, are 20mm in diameter. as are the shanks on its bench-dogs and on the gripmate. I wonder if B&D was ahead of its time in using metric sizes, or if it was becoming usual at the time. Anyway, it seems the 3/4in size is still the most common standard.



I was going to add that aspects of the Workmate are seen on the MFT tables by Festool - in fact I use my Festool clamps in the WM dog holes.

There are a few Festoolaholics that make their own worktops with 20mm holes - there was some discussion of what bit to use here http://festoolownersgroup.com/festool-j ... outer-bit/. That might be of interest.


Cheers


----------



## Rhyolith (3 Jan 2016)

I have 5 old blue workmates (got a job lot for next to nothing at a car boot), as everyone says that are endlessly useful round the workshop. I used the best of them as part of my mobile workshop (just a load of tools in a van ). One of the more useful things I did with them is attach a fairly large Record Engineering Vice via a clamp able wooden set up, this provides much better grip than the workmates own vice (with some aluminium and cloth jaw covers for woodwork). 

The new workmates are appallingly low quality, its worth waiting on car boots and eBay to get an old one. +1 for the blue ones


----------



## blackrodd (3 Jan 2016)

I had one of the really older, alloy framed ones, my son, doing some clearing out, and trying to be helpful skipped it, whereupon I was not best pleased! 
They were the best made I really miss mine, I have the tin ones now, not so good or stable.
Regards Rodders


----------



## 8squared (4 Jan 2016)

I had one but after a little use i wasnt in love with it so it sat in a corner till i needed a bbq stand... That was the last time i used one, i wont be having another.


----------



## Harbo (4 Jan 2016)

I have two of the original ones - one I bought myself and one inherited from my father.
Still as good as new and very stable - used a lot for DIY jobs in the late 60's and early 70's before I got a proper bench.
One is still being used as a base for my router table cabinet - it was intended to be a temporary arrangement but that was 10 yrs ago! 

Rod


----------



## Jameshow (29 Mar 2022)

I've been looking at on old BLACK &DECKER 2000 workmate fir our men's shed as we are doing a fair bit of work out and about. 

Nice big work area and solid build quality unlike either the ketter ones or the cheap workmate copies? 

Any thoughts???


----------



## scholar (29 Mar 2022)

I am a fan of the Workmate 2000 - I have 5 of them in total - I find them stable and versatile and useful in pairs. (I do have a very nice proper workbench, but that’s not mobile, of course, and I wouldn’t use it for many of the rougher jobs I use the Workmates for). There aren’t many jobs you cannot get done with a pair of Workmates, though.

I commented similarly in another thread recently Temporary workbench recommendations (Saw horses + 2x4 or otherwise)

Mine are in a range of conditions - one at least is pristine, others less so, but they all still function fine. The jaws and central panel are made in a variety of plywood and veneered mdf, depending on their vintage, I assume. Some of the plywood is a bit ropy and some of the central panels are a bit bowed - I keep meaning to remake some tops with laminated good quality birch ply, but have not got round to this - if I ever do, I would try to build in a better alignment system so that the central panel engages accurately with the jaw faces to give a really flat surface overall - at present you cannot rely on that, not that it matters much for most jobs.

Hope that helps

Cheers


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Mar 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I've been looking at on old BLACK &DECKER 2000 workmate fir our men's shed as we are doing a fair bit of work out and about.
> 
> Nice big work area and solid build quality unlike either the ketter ones or the cheap workmate copies?
> 
> Any thoughts???


Excellent bit of kit. I have one.


----------



## Tris (29 Mar 2022)

Really useful to have, picked my current one up from the local tip, excellent condition and cost me a fiver.
If I remember correctly they were weight rated so you could use them as a hop-up if needed, may not pass H&S risk assessment now though


----------



## Jameshow (29 Mar 2022)

Great thanks I picked it up for £25 same price as those cheap nasty ones!

Hopefully it will be a good mobile bench!









Workbench Folding BLACK &DECKER 2000 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Workbench Folding BLACK &DECKER 2000.</p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Well used but still serviceable</p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Removable middle section</p>



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Ozi (29 Mar 2022)

I have a cheap n cheerful pressed steel WM. Useful at times but not a patch on milk-crates when it comes to cutting large sheet items, can't get milk-crates any more since our local dairy closed, used to be given damaged ones just to take them away


----------



## ian33a (30 Mar 2022)

I also have two of them. The first one was purchased back in about 1987 and is pressed steel with ply laminated top. It's heavy, sturdy and decent. The second was purchased in about 2014 and put to work in our business. It feels light, tacky and cheaply made. It does the job but I'm forever thinking that its about to fall to bits. For me, the two are great indicators of how a product can be cheapened to serve a market where people don't want to pay over the odds for something.

They have their place - almost exclusively where I want a large pair of trestles or where I am working away from the workshop and want a portable table on which to place things and occasionally anchor them.


----------



## clogs (30 Mar 2022)

I have four, one ally and the rest v/old but pressed steel.....
the ally one I bought for a tenner...the rest have been resued from skips.....
people will throw out anything...
All my work is done outside on a gravel flat spot (not so flat really)
find the legs of the work mate's dig in quite well and make em fairly stable....
need more plastic catches for the legs....someone mentiond ankle rippers....lol....


----------



## cowtown_eric (31 Mar 2022)

there s a collectors agenda on these...









Black & Decker Vintage Workmate 79-001 Type study


Black & Decker vintage Workmate 79-001 Type study



h-frame.weebly.com





the English ones are type "e"

Eric


----------



## bp122 (31 Mar 2022)

I have a new pressed steel workmate at home, gifted by my in-laws when I first started my DIY journey in our 2nd floor flat. 

As you say, they are useless for hand tool work, but good for laying tools when you are working.

After moving to our house, I started using a used solid wood dining table someone was giving away and put a couple of sheets of MDF on top for flatness and heft. 

Now I use the workmate for resting my pizza oven when I use that!

Although, just last week, I had to make a rudimentary work surface for work and I bought these:








Minotaur Saw Horse Pair | Toolstation


Folding legs for quick setup and breakdown, inbuilt carry handle, support arms to enable flush table top, anti slip feet, load capacity 500kg and working width 1055mm. • Open size 1055 x 593 x 757mm (each) • Closed size 1055 x 65 x 115mm (each) • Portable and easy to set up • Max load...




www.toolstation.com





These are really solid and even come with removable brackets you can connect some wooden stretchers to join the pair and put any sort of top on and way way better than any workmate setup I have seen, plus cost half of a brand new workmate. (Just £55 odd for the pair)

Most importantly, they fold into nothing and can be stored very easily. 

Worth a shot.


----------



## carpenteire2009 (31 Mar 2022)

I have two Workmates, both the modern pressed steel type which I press into service every now and then. I replaced or beefed up the tops on each with a small strip of ply glued to the underside to increase the effective depth of the gripping part of the jaws. Coupled with some straight 8 foot 4 x 2s and a ply sheet on top they make an excellent glue up/ assembly bench for working outdoors in fine weather. I used this set up last year to complete a garden woodwork project which utilised long lengths of treated timber- couldn't have done the job without them. The workmate gets a thumbs up from me, a nice addition to the workshop arsenal but but not a substitute for a proper workbench.


----------



## Paul200 (31 Mar 2022)

Wouldn't be without mine - a modern, pressed steel job. Just after we moved here (and before I had a workshop) we were desperate for some storage so I built these solely on my Workmate on the front gravel drive, when it wasn't raining!


----------



## Stevekane (31 Mar 2022)

One for the Health and Safety buffs,,An early Workmate bit the dust after my sons put a car engine on it,,one of the poor abused plywood jaws snapped, I had a black pressed steel one which I still use and think they are great,,anyway I could t bring myself to throw the broken one away and about 20yrs ago turned it into my sawbench below which has outlasted several skillsaws. It still folds and with care you can cut full sheets on it. Its been very usefull as its easy to carry outside and it must have cut miles of timber over the years.
Steve


----------



## OCtoolguy (1 Apr 2022)

Paul Chapman said:


> I still have the original Workmate, as designed by Ron Hickman and manufactured by the firm he set up, Mate Tools, because none of the existing manufacturers he tried to sell the idea to thought it would catch on. It's over 38 years old now and still in regular use. The only thing I have had to replace are the two plastic knobs that you tighten up when you open the Workmate.
> 
> Since buying up Workmate, Black & Decker have ruined what was a fantastic product - but then Black & Decker is usually the kiss of death to any product they buy IMHO.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see a pic of yours. I bought one back when B&D first put their name on them and it has served me well.


----------



## OCtoolguy (1 Apr 2022)

carpenteire2009 said:


> I have two Workmates, both the modern pressed steel type which I press into service every now and then. I replaced or beefed up the tops on each with a small strip of ply glued to the underside to increase the effective depth of the gripping part of the jaws. Coupled with some straight 8 foot 4 x 2s and a ply sheet on top they make an excellent glue up/ assembly bench for working outdoors in fine weather. I used this set up last year to complete a garden woodwork project which utilised long lengths of treated timber- couldn't have done the job without them. The workmate gets a thumbs up from me, a nice addition to the workshop arsenal but but not a substitute for a proper workbench.


I'm trying to picture your setup in my mind but not getting it. If you have a picture or drawing, I'd appreciate it as I work on my driveway a lot.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (1 Apr 2022)

matt said:


> Anyone else in this neck of the woods use a Black & Decker workmate?


I’ve been using mine for quite a bit now as it was my first bench it’s one of the steel ones and it works well & can easily hold a 2 metre bord on end as the hight is about 750mm


----------



## Dabop (1 Apr 2022)

Add another of the older ones, mines jeez at least 25 years old, and still going strong (pressed steel legs, dual height)- I looked at getting a second one from the local hardware store, and I will say the new ones aren't half what mine is (as in literally about half the weight)
Sure nothing beats a good workbench, but for onsite stuff (until recently i installed solar panels pretty much full time) nothing beats it... (not so sure about those new ones, they seem so flimsy in comparison to my old one)


----------



## MichaelChou (1 Apr 2022)

There are a few of these depending on the model but it stops the bruised ankles!









Workmate Work Bench Leg Latch Catch D Clip WM225 WW529 WM535 WM536 373195-01 | eBay


Fits all of the following Black & Decker Workmate benches Easily replaced by simply tapping out the pin, fit new clip and reinsert pin through leg and clip. MADE TO LAST. Equivalent item part number: 373195-01.



www.ebay.co.uk







matt said:


> Dang! I got all nostalgic and fixed the old workmate. The only thing I'm missing now is one of the short springs that ensure the front legs (one of) snaps open or snaps shut (and is held shut rather than flapping about waiting to take out my ankles).


----------



## pe2dave (1 Apr 2022)

I *think* I've had mine since 1972. Still gets put to use outside! Lost one of those pegs, needed to hold sheet stuff!


----------



## carpenteire2009 (1 Apr 2022)

OCtoolguy said:


> I'm trying to picture your setup in my mind but not getting it. If you have a picture or drawing, I'd appreciate it as I work on my driveway a lot.


Not the best picture, but I used this set up on my deck last year, allowed me to work under the cover of our gazebo in March.


----------



## Phill05 (1 Apr 2022)

I have one of the early aluminium ones with the galvanised step, I also have one of the workmate tool boxes, they have both been very handy, I did also get an Elu Superjaws great for holding doors, and you can turn the vise top around to hold sheet material, and used them together on many jobs.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Apr 2022)

before....



After.... 
Forgive me, Drew if I've ruined a masterpiece! 

It was quite rusty esp in the cross members u section so thought some paint wouldn't hurt...


----------



## Spectric (1 Apr 2022)

I find the Jawhorse more useful, ideal for holding workpieces and for larger jobs just clamp a length of timber in it and then clamp your job to that. 

I also have the extension that extends to 4ft so can hold a sheet of whatever.


----------



## Jason.p (1 Apr 2022)

I bought my B&D professional dual height Workmate in the early '70s. It's got the extension arms for holding sheets etc. I have actually worked on a door using them. As you can see it had a heck of a lot of use (and abuse ) Still in use though not so much lately.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (1 Apr 2022)

I have a Wolf raft one, because I preferred the colours. It's been really handy despite having a big workbench and a Caterpillar.


----------



## OCtoolguy (1 Apr 2022)

I realize this topic is the Workmate but along that same line, have any of you ever seen these? I bought a pair back in 1985 and I've never seen another one of them. I foolishly sold them in a garage sale and have kicked myself ever since. Buy, alas, we learn by our mistakes. They were very well made, heavy duty and stored fairly well. If I recall, they were about $40 for the pair.


----------



## ian33a (2 Apr 2022)

Using mine to build rocker plates for my turbo trainer :


----------



## Stevekane (2 Apr 2022)

Amazingly interesting topic, Ive never seen one of the big deep ones a couple of posts above it looks to be a useful bit of kit, my tatty old thing that I made into a circular saw bench was meant to have a coat of paint if it worked okay but it was in constant use and I never got round to painting it, but it might get a lick now as Ive got myself a cheap site saw but Im still sitting it on top of the old saw table. Has anyone any knowledge of Work Grabbers, hopfully a photo below, looks very B &D workmate style but no mention of B&D on it? I picked up just a single one and although its slightly taller than my black steel dual height workmate its extremely useful, I wish I had a pair.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Apr 2022)

Stevekane said:


> Amazingly interesting topic, Ive never seen one of the big deep ones a couple of posts above it looks to be a useful bit of kit, my tatty old thing that I made into a circular saw bench was meant to have a coat of paint if it worked okay but it was in constant use and I never got round to painting it, but it might get a lick now as Ive got myself a cheap site saw but Im still sitting it on top of the old saw table. Has anyone any knowledge of Work Grabbers, hopfully a photo below, looks very B &D workmate style but no mention of B&D on it? I picked up just a single one and although its slightly taller than my black steel dual height workmate its extremely useful, I wish I had a pair.


I'd not seen one before and when I saw it local to me for £25 I just had to jump.... Mrs said don't you have one already!! 

Looks useful and a bit of nostalgia too!


----------



## sometimewoodworker (2 Apr 2022)

A simple and very useful addition to one of the steel framed ones is a board with a series of 20mm holes, it just sits in the frame no fixings needed, its not original but unbelievably useful if you don’t usually collapse it


----------



## Jameshow (2 Apr 2022)

Black & Decker Workmate Workbox Mobile Portable Workshop Bench WM450 | eBay


Black & Decker Workmate Workbox Mobile Portable Workshop Bench WM450.



www.ebay.co.uk




My name is James and I'm addicted to workmates next!


----------



## Stevekane (3 Apr 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Black & Decker Workmate Workbox Mobile Portable Workshop Bench WM450 | eBay
> 
> 
> Black & Decker Workmate Workbox Mobile Portable Workshop Bench WM450.
> ...


Well now James,,,,you will be very interested in the fact that I forgot to include about my Work Grabber,,,the large orange dog can be lifted out and repositioned in a series of holes across the top,,allowing one to clamp up different widths,,yep, it just gets better an better!
Steve.


----------



## Stevekane (3 Apr 2022)




----------



## Stevekane (3 Apr 2022)

Sorry couldnt post text with that parts diagram,,,It seems the work grabber was made by Craftsman and spare parts were listed,,,not sure if its current though? Nothing popped up in the UK and I didnt think Craftsman tools were sold in the UK? If so how did our Work Grabbers get here?
Steve.


----------



## Sideways (4 Apr 2022)

Yes. A couple of original type E cast aluminium workmates from 1974 ish
Used all the time.


----------



## Phill05 (4 Apr 2022)

Again it shows the old ones are still the best.


----------



## OCtoolguy (5 Apr 2022)

Mine is the 79-001 type 4. I bought it in the early 70's and it has served me very well. The dual height has come in handy for painting stuff at the lower height. Many times I've wished there was a way to get more spread on the jaws but I guess it just has its drawbacks and we must live with them. I'd never let go of mine.


----------



## Rob_Mc (13 Apr 2022)

Currently reduced at B&Q from £44 to £20 each if anyone's looking for a new one.









Black+Decker Workmate Foldable Workbench | DIY at B&Q


The Black+Decker Dual Height Workmate, designed with keen DIY-ers and their limitless projects in mind, allows you to fix the piece you are working on to the workbench. Thanks to the unique solution of dual height, the tool can be used as a workbench, bench tool stand, vice or sawhorse, giving...



www.diy.com


----------



## Cozzer (8 Nov 2022)

I bought a B&D _Wallmate_ sometime in the 80's (?)
No back legs, a total of 3 worktables, one of 'em larger that could be placed between the 2 adjustable jobs. 
Two right-angled plates where the back legs would've been, and a metal catch so it could be folded up against a wall.
Really handy until I moved house and needed a "traditional" job, so I had a pal weld two new legs at the rear - didn't look good, but worked fine!
All well until one of the screwthread units broke....I cobbled something together using a captive nut instead, but then found that B&D used an unusual diameter threaded rod - 13.5mm? Can't remember now, but it ended up with me having to buy a size to suit my captive nut instead....and it wound in the opposite direction to the other, and at a different rate courtesy of the thread size!
Once I was used to it, it worked fine for a good few years, inside or out. 
Then we had some jobs done on the house - different craftsmen, different jobs....and it disappeared.
Skipped accidentally? Nicked? "Borrowed" by some passing travellers? Dunno.
Still miss it!


----------



## BCS1980UK (8 Nov 2022)

I have a love-hate relationship with the workmate. I bought one when lockdown hit and we decided to renovate the garden:





The workmate also was key for my first guitar build (a kit).





That led me to more serious woodworking which outgrew the possibilities of the workmate.
I upgraded it with a heavy oak top with a small vise and linear track, and a bottom removable shelf also in oak to give more weight and stability.




However, it still moves around whenever I try to hand plane anything or during some sawing work. I can’t wait to build a proper workbench but as I don’t have the space, the workmate will be my bench for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Jameshow (8 Nov 2022)

BCS1980UK said:


> I have a love-hate relationship with the workmate. I bought one when lockdown hit and we decided to renovate the garden:
> View attachment 146808
> 
> 
> ...


Could you not make some folding legs which are heavier and wider?


----------



## BCS1980UK (8 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Could you not make some folding legs which are heavier and wider?


That will probably be my compromise sometime soon


----------



## Blister (9 Nov 2022)

Yes x 3 , All early alloy framed models.


----------



## Homeless Squirrel (9 Nov 2022)

There are some parts for Workmates on ebay looks like the alloy type?

Ive got the Keter type myself ok legs extend so raise if like to a decent height! and does have a shelf below which is part of the locking mech and does have two slots that clamps run in plus comes with 4 locking side clamp/brackets so side locks things but even so still a bug bear that can't G clamp etc anything down plus planing isn't great even up against a wall as base of legs sits outside area of top unless have plenty of weight on it or shelf but can pack/pad out either fixed to table or to wall if have a spot you fiddle around?
But have made a huge bench hook out of thick plywood with length of 2x2/50x50? fixed under front and atmo have a thinner piece screwed down halfway down but going to Mod/meddle with moveable type which will either be at 90deg or variable angleable!
On the whole pretty rigid gadget though plus seen some later spec's have more gadgets


----------



## Homeless Squirrel (9 Nov 2022)

You can on workmate type find yourself a lump of thick plywood etc trimmed to your requirements?
Then fix a length of wood/metal/whatever on one side and clamp in jaws or add to it by fixing through with bolts "domed headed with square below and washers with say wing nuts then can recess them so not in way then fit through jaws best at ends i guess with jaws open a fair way at most stable? do wing nuts up and a stable worktop which you could even create with a vice on it?
Those ones you get as a diy kit some of the brackets add a spot of glue gear stops them flexing>floppy! Base bar seems to move on many after a while so rocks side to side


----------



## Sideways (9 Nov 2022)

BCS1980UK said:


> I can’t wait to build a proper workbench but as I don’t have the space, the workmate will be my bench for the foreseeable future.


I don't think the workmate is at all suitable for hand planing anything significant. It's tall and even my original alloy ones have a smallish footprint. Push hard and they tip. The joints needed for folding up inevitably flex.

But don't give up. Keep your eyes open for the biggest heaviest plank that you can manhandle - think railway sleeper proportions but not so nasty. The most important part of a planing bench is one big heavy timber at the front. If you find one, there will be a way to use that with trestles or whatever to make a bench that can be knocked down and stored in a corner. Placing the end of the plank against a wall will borrow it's mass and resist you pushing the plane....

The next most useful portable work support after the workmate is a pair of Toughbuilt folding trestles


----------



## Spectric (9 Nov 2022)

The toughbuilt tressles are really good, a couple of lengths of 4 by 2 and you have a frame on which to cut full sheets. They fold up compact and are easy to carry, get the right ones with adjustable legs and uneven ground is not an issue.


----------

